# Suche jemanden zum werben (EU-Thrall Horde)



## Lichkilss (23. Januar 2016)

Hay,

ich möchte gerne jemanden Werben der mit mir zusammen einen neuen Charakter hoch spielt, am liebsten jemanden mit etwas an Erfahrung.
Ich besitze WoW seit Anfang Wotlk, habe aber öfters Pausen gemacht.
Ich biete also größere Erfahrung an, im Questen und in Klassen.
Ich biete Taschen & Gold an.
Ab einem gewissen LVL, biete ich den Gegenstand [Elexier des Blitzdenkers] an, welcher für 15Minuten die Erhaltene Erfahrung um nochmals 300% erhöht.
Wenn Lust besteht, können wir über Skype oder wenn ihr verfügbar habt, über TS, kommunizieren.

Ich suche jemanden der mit mir auf dem EU-Server Thrall, auf Hordeseite einen Charakter beginnt.
Sobald Max-Level erreicht können wir auch auf einem anderen Server einen Charakter erstellen.

Zu mir:
Ich bin M und 20 Jahre alt.
Ich mache eine Ausbildung und daher in der Woche erst ab 18:00 online, falls keine Überstunden anfallen.
Wenn ich Schule habe, bin ich schon früher online.
Am Wochenende bin ich auch gerne bereit morgens schon zu spielen, bis open End.

Bei Interesse einfach melden, wir können dann über alles weitere sprechen.
Falls Fragen aufkommen einfach melden.


----------

